# Had surgery scheduled, but had another FNA instead today.



## Hashimotogal (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I posted a few weeks ago that I was going to have a partial thyroidectomy due to hashimoto and having a nodule. I had a FNA three years ago and it was benign, I have been told to have it every three years. So I went in today and they did an ultrasound first and it hasn't changed at all! And they also checked for any new nodules or changes. Thankfully nothing new! Whew!

So they weren't going to do the biopsy based on the fact that the nodule hasn't changed, but I was kinda adamant that I wanted it done. They hadn't heard that you should have it done every three years. But thankfully they called my surgeon that referred me and she got back to them. He came back in and said he didn't realize that I have Hashimoto! So they did the biopsy. Pretty easy, but have been sore all day. They should have my results by Monday.

Thank you for all your help in here and I learn a ton each time I am here.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Take it easy! Let us know what they say.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey stranger. 

Let us know what they say on Monday, m'kay?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hashimotogal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I posted a few weeks ago that I was going to have a partial thyroidectomy due to hashimoto and having a nodule. I had a FNA three years ago and it was benign, I have been told to have it every three years. So I went in today and they did an ultrasound first and it hasn't changed at all! And they also checked for any new nodules or changes. Thankfully nothing new! Whew!
> 
> ...


This will tell the tale.

Hashimoto's is diagnosed by FNA. If certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashi's are present, then you have Hashi's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

Let us know when your path report comes in!


----------



## Hashimotogal (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you guys! I will for sure let you guys know what they say!

Hi Joplin!:winking0014:


----------



## Hashimotogal (Apr 25, 2012)

My Dr. just called, it's benign! arty0006: Yay! And she said there wasn't any cells that would indicate Hashimoto ?? She is going to mail me the results.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome!! So no surgery?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hashimotogal said:


> My Dr. just called, it's benign! arty0006: Yay! And she said there wasn't any cells that would indicate Hashimoto ?? She is going to mail me the results.


Hope you can share the results w/us. So far, so good! Yay is right!


----------



## Hashimotogal (Apr 25, 2012)

> Awesome!! So no surgery?


That's correct!!

I will share the results when I get them!


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

So, if you don't have Hashi's what do you have that is causing the Hashi like symtoms? You were misdiagnosed with Hashi's? Did you have a blood test, TPO test? Were your antibodies high? Sorry for all of the questions but I was just diagnosed myself not to long ago and am just trying to learn as much as possible  I'm glad they didn't do the surgery! What a blessing!


----------



## Hashimotogal (Apr 25, 2012)

> So, if you don't have Hashi's what do you have that is causing the Hashi like symtoms? You were misdiagnosed with Hashi's? Did you have a blood test, TPO test? Were your antibodies high? Sorry for all of the questions but I was just diagnosed myself not to long ago and am just trying to learn as much as possible I'm glad they didn't do the surgery! What a blessing!


Here are my most recent labs:

Here are labs from February:

T4, Free - 1.1 range .08-1.8
T3, Free - 3.6 range 2.3- 4.2

From December:

Thyroglobulin Anitbodies- 43 Range <20 IU/mL
Thyroid Peroxidase - 509 Range <35 IU/ mL

I guess I don't really know what is going on? I was thought that Hashi's was dx by labs and only learned here that it is dx by a FNA. Soo....I don't know what would be causing my hashi like symtoms??

*Here is what my FNA says from last Friday that I said I would post:*

Thyroid, left lob nodule (2.3x1.3x1.8 cm) ultrasounded-guided FNA:
Benign follicular nodule, consistent with a colloid nodule.

Microscopic description:
The aspirate smears are composed of cytologically bland follicular cells in a background of scant colloid. Neither feathers of classic papillary thyroid carcinoma nor a repetitive microfollicular patter is seen. The cytospin slides show similar findings.

Five aspirate smears and two cytospin slides were prepared.


----------

